# new EDC Ti lights for you guys - prototype roughed out



## Moddoo (Mar 5, 2009)

Short story:
I was in the process of designing a Ti EDC for myself and a couple friends.
While sourcing the Ti, I accidentally bought a LOT more than I need.:thinking:

So, I will be doing at least one run of custom Ti EDC lights.

Here is the recipe so far.

- 6Al 4V Titanium
- Short and long version (1xcr123 and 2xcr123 or 18650)
- No unnecessary bulk, head and body same diameter, possibly the smallest 18650 light around
- Twisty, easy one hand operation
- Smooth profile, easy to slide in and out of pocket, no large ribs or steps.
- Made in USA
- Pocket clip and lanyard hole
- Tail stands
- Available as an empty host with an empty pill
- Single mode?? 
- Reasonably priced

I have a few host designs nearing completion
I have material, quotes on parts, currently working with a top quality light engine manufacturer.

I will offer a couple pics of the current designs in the next couple days.

THESE LIGHTS ARE FOR YOU GUYS
LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WANT:twothumbs

Thanks


----------



## deusexaethera (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

If I were going to make one for myself, it would have a buck/boost driver that can handle 0.7-8.4v, and an extra-long spring on the tailcap, so I could use an 18650, a AA, or 2 CR123's. Other than that, something like Photon Fanatic's Custom Ti RCR123 would be nice.







Question: where are you going to get LEDs made in the USA?


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*



> Question: where are you going to get LEDs made in the USA?



OK, I may have to compromise a little bit.
The LED and the individual components on the circuit board may not be from the US.
The host will be manufactured in the US and I want to stay away from chinese driver boards.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Thanks for offering this, Moddoo. Here's my 2¢.



Moddoo said:


> - No unnecessary bulk, head and body same diameter, possibly the smallest 18650 light around


Wonderful, the kind I like.



Moddoo said:


> - Twisty, easy one hand operation


Prefers clicky, is that possible? If not, tighten for Off.



Moddoo said:


> - Single mode??


2 modes? Hi and Lo?



Moddoo said:


> - Reasonably priced


If it's right,


----------



## ambientmind (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Everyone will want something different....but here's what I think.
18650 or 18500 battery
Available as host only with empty pill
Lanyard hole and bezel down pocket clip
No knurling, just some nice grooves
Clicky or twisty, doesnt matter to me but maybe mcclicky compatible
Trit slot or three somewhere on the light
Not a million bucks to buy

Thanks for doing this, its really nice of you! lovecpf


----------



## griff (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Now that's a great idea!!!
This is a cool light!







Question: where are you going to get LEDs made in the USA?[/QUOTE]


----------



## heffay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

What should you do with all of that Titanium? Well, mail it to me of course :naughty:


----------



## collector (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Could use some titanium too...


----------



## Th232 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*



collector said:


> Could use some titanium too...



+1

I understand if you want to make lights out of them, but I'd definitely be interested in some raw Ti if it's in the right sizes.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

I'll throw my name in as interested! So here are a few thoughts of mine:

A very small 18650 twisty out of Ti sounds nice!

There is a Group buy in the marketplace of the latest and brightest K2 TFFC's maybe you could use those! They tolerate heat very well and the price on them is good. I need a good K2 light. I have dozens of Cree lights and the only Seoul LED I want right now is the warmer U2SUN and nobody has them. I am left with trying the K2 or going for the 5A MC-E. Not really thrilled by the performance of small reflectored MC-E's either. :green:

Single mode is good but then you have to find a drive level that pleases most. I think it would be easier doing a simple 2 mode with low coming on first PLEASE. A nice 1 lumen low and 200 or so for the high perhaps. Just give us a low low, I don't worry about high very much!

If you are going to allow only 1 level perhaps you could set the drive level of each one based on the buyers preference? :shrug:

Give us tailstanding, a tritium slot in the rear, and maybe a bit of grooves so you have purchase to make 1 handed twisting easy. :thumbsup:

Could you offer a stonewashed finish? It wears well and is not seen that often so you would be unique. Every seen the beauty of stonewashed Ti?!

Ever worked with optics? I can't recall seeing many Ti lights with optics. Do they even make an optic for the K2? Interesting.

Source some glow in the dark O-rings from Sigman! I love GITD O-rings for my lenses!

What do you think?


----------



## old4570 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Sounds interesting : 18650 Batt , Hmmmm

200+ Lumen on Hi , 100 Lumen Med , 50 Lumen Lo , 15 Lumen Ultra lo . 

My EDC is 15Lumen on Lo , and I would no want to see a lower setting .

Have you thought of using a spring loaded BALL + Indents to hold twisty settings ? A recessed tail clicky so it will tail stand ? 

Sounds interesting in anyway , ill keep an eye on this thread !


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

SgtLED
It's amazing how you seem to be reading my mind sometimes.

I am leaning in the direction of your entire post.

I will offer a blasted finish on some lights.

Optics are my first choice right now. There are several choices for the K2. I would prefer GITD inside too.

I will get a few K2s and optics to try.

Possibly a low model around 350mA and a High output around 1A

I would like to do a low and high UI, but not a "on off on off on" type of interface.

It would be cool to have a twist on for low and twist a bit more for high.

Some lengthwise grooves are in the plan, no knurling on these.

All who want some Ti stock...
I will PM you sometime soon.

The light pictured is VERY nice.
Ends are a bit square for a pocket or clip carry IMO.
Planning on some smooth rounded ends on these.

Keep the ideas coming


----------



## collector (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

To be honest, a light that uses an 18650 can't be "small".
But I might also be biased, owning mostly RCR123 / RCR2 lights...

I like a light to be more "fatter" (wider) then tall (long).
Is the 18500 an option ?

Optic sounds nice btw, but would like to see beams if possible.

Keep up the good work !


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

 Great minds think alike is all I can say!

I can't wait. This sounds like a definite buy to me, especially since we both want the same light!

Twist on for low and twist more for high is an excellent UI! Simple and effective!

I look forward to seeing this thru development. 



Moddoo said:


> SgtLED
> It's amazing how you seem to be reading my mind sometimes.
> 
> I am leaning in the direction of your entire post.
> ...


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Tiny update.
I ordered some K2s a couple days ago.
And a bunch of different optics today.

...and a new supercharged PC to aid in the design work.:devil:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*


Oh boy!


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

I'm excited.


----------



## Cuso (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Do you have any rough sketch or design in mind?? BTW:


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*



Cuso said:


> Do you have any rough sketch or design in mind?? BTW:



I have to agree!

I'll get a few screen shots of designs for you all tomorrow.

Been pretty busy lately:tired:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

You need an assistant!


----------



## csshih (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

hehe.. another brilliant(pun intended) titanium light that I won't be able to afford.


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Here's what I'm playing with right now.
This is the single cell version.
It's about 21mm by 65mm.


----------



## Th232 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Looks great, especially the grooves.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Nice unique grooves and a tapered head, nice touch. :thumbsup:
I presume it's no longer same diameter throughout? I'm kind of worry about the tail with all those corners....


----------



## Ajay (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

WOW, that looks really good.
It would be nice if you sell a DIY kit so users can add their own 17mm board.

It' impossible to please every one with the multi-mode / no multi-mode boards so I vote for DIY.
I use unprotected 18650 laptop cells so I always need either a low voltage cut off or at least a low voltage warning such as in the 7135 boards. I like the two mode 7135 board.

Well all the best with this project Moddoo!

subscribed....


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

I really like it! 

Good looking light. Are there 2 possible lanyard attachment points going on?



 
Excuse the bananna, it has nothing to do with this thread but apparently from the sign it's holding it wants to have sex with something?! VERY ODD SMILEY, where did it come from?


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

If you are still looking for people interested in raw Ti stock, you can add my name to the list. 

Can't wait to see the light once it's done. 


~Chip


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Hey guys,
Thanks for the nice comments, glad you like it so far.
remember, this is still in the design stage.

The tail will be massaged a bit more.
I like having the lanyard attachment point in the center, it allows the light to hang perfectly straight. 
This makes it easy to pull out of the pocket. Also, some might wear on a neck cord.
2 points was just easy to do. not sure if there is any advantage to that extra hole.
The final tail will be smothed out some more.

Zeruel, the parts are the same diameter at both ends, the shape of the body evolved to make space between clip and body and make it easy to grab when clipped to pocket.

I will have hosts with empty pills available.
Still brewing up some UI choices.

LOL haven't seen the banana here before. not too many reasons to use it on CPF.:huh:


----------



## VidPro (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

*No unnecessary bulk, head and body same diameter, possibly the smallest 18650 light around*

and you already cheated with the cool looking grooves.
can you make them faux grooves  requiring mere mm of metalic excess.
i want a light that is thinner than a snowpeak titanium boiler  ok mabey a leetel thicker.
how can you make the least bulk light, then start gouging big logos on the side already, dont you have to have metal to do that? or is this engeneering corrogation for support 

and only one set of threads is cool, if you can get away with it, without all the hollerin and screaming. 

what is cheap? if you just do everything asked for so far, looks like were up to $150 already 
polish it myself , will it save me $50?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

I'd be amazed if we get this done right for under $150.
I'm in reguardless, CC be dammed!


----------



## VidPro (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*



Sgt. LED said:


> I'd be amazed if we get this done right for under $150.
> I'm in reguardless, CC be dammed!


 
i should just take my lights down the street to the machine shop and have the guy just roll it on through and peel off the excess, then listen to him tell me there aint enough for the threads, the annodising is so hard, its going to be to thin there , darn it, gimme a head and a elastic band with a back spring on it, i will show you lightweight 
with the leftovers you can just melt down what you peel off and do it all again.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*



Moddoo said:


> Zeruel, the parts are the same diameter at both ends, the shape of the body evolved to make space between clip and body and make it easy to grab when clipped to pocket.



Groovy!! :kewlpics:


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

vidpro,
I've got a snowpeak Ti set also. nice stuff.
To get the light that thin, would require a twisty tail and everything loads from the rear. It could be done, heck, I might try it...

This won't be the tiniest cr123 light ever, the 18650 model will be pretty slim for that format though.

If you are serious about a lightweight light, you should stick to aluminum, or find something in magnesium... surely someone has done it.

I actually like my HA aluminum cook set better than the Ti.

With the threads in the middle, this light is just wide enough to fit a rcr123 and the 2 threaded parts within the diameter. But it will be easy to operate one handed.

It is easy to forget this is not a 2D cell light when looking at the photos. 
IT'S TINY!
The material removed to make the curves and grooves is very little.

These parts are to be made on a nice CNC swiss lathe.
The sky is the limit on features and detail.
The grip grooves will take very little time to cut on this machine.
The parts will come out with a fantastic finish.
ELI Ti + Swiss = shiny.
No polishing will be needed.

might do some laser engraving. 
MADE IN USA
SOME CATCHY NAME (howabout "EDT" every day Ti)
COOL LOGO
don't know yet


:sleepy:


----------



## Ajay (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*



Moddoo said:


> vidpro,
> 
> 
> $150 would be a decent price point for this.
> ...



I didn't own a surefire before this forum found me...now I know what the hype was about.
I don't own a Ti light.....now I want to know what the hype is about....:sick2:


----------



## VidPro (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: So, what should I do with all of this Titanium?*

Reasonably priced
oops, sorry i forgot the connotation that word can have for some.
to me reasonable is cheap, unreasonable isnt


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

Small update:
Lots of Ti staring at me 
I received a bunch of optics yesterday.
New PC/CAD workstation is up and running.
Hopefully the K2s will arrive today.

I have a cool new UI idea I will share soon.
Checking on component availability right now.


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

Goodie.


----------



## lumafist (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

_Been stalking this thread..._


*Very nice ideas...!!*


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

:wave:
I tested several K2 optics tonight.
Not satisfied yet.
a few had a noticeable square spot.
some had almost no spill.
another, dark halo around hotspot.

There are a few that I don't have yet.
I will order those tonight.

UI idea:

Twist head of light to turn on
It starts in low (potentially about 30 mA)
Continue to twist head further and light increases smoothly.
1 amp high
I think 1 twist from low to high should feel about right.
Parts to make prototype will be here late next week.

No complicated sequences to learn.
No PWM.
No blinding starts.

Just twist it on, and twist it more or less for more or less light.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

You forgot the last step.

The one where I send you my money! 

Sounds like very nice UI to me. What optics have you looked at so far, maybe we could help narrow it down some for you.

Also saw these: http://www.leds.de/p709/High-Power_LEDs/LUXEON_K2/LUXEON_K2_LXK2-PWC4-0220_weiss_300lm_TFFC.html Didn't know the K2's have gotten to 300lm @ 1.5 already!
The same site sells a few optics. The Carclo 20mm frosted narrow and frosted medium are good.

What mm of optic are we using? That will help rule some out right away.


----------



## VidPro (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

lower even still. remember 30ma is still the light of a 5MM running high, which in itsef is still a full light, running into a highpowered led , doesnt make it any less light, beings the led is running at an efficency state.
ya need more like 5ma into a 5mm led to be super low, if you going to have the awesome dimming instead of set levels, have it go so low that its like one candle or less, not one led still. If possible without causing other issues.


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

:thumbsup:
Well, I sure wish we were at that point.
Glad you like it so far.

I have the:
L2 20mm (spot, medium, wide)
L2 spot base module cree 6*
L2 spot base module Luxeon K2 3* (and all diffusers)
Carclo XRE 20mm(Plain tight, Ripple medium)
247-10 lens (cree) this one had the best spot with bright spill balance, but the spot was far from perfect. too many irregularities.

http://www.ledsupply.com/led-optics.php

I know the cree optics are not made for the K2, but why not try it. I have plenty of crees around that I can try them on later.


Keep in mind, I cannot use anything bigger than about 19mm in these heads.
I would consider modding some 20mm lenses on the lathe if they had a nice beam.

I am ordering these up soon.
http://www.luxeonstar.com/polymer-lenses-k2-leds-c-103_108.php


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*



VidPro said:


> lower even still. remember 30ma is still the light of a 5MM running high, which in itsef is still a full light, running into a highpowered led , doesnt make it any less light, beings the led is running at an efficency state.
> ya need more like 5ma into a 5mm led to be super low, if you going to have the awesome dimming instead of set levels, have it go so low that its like one candle or less, not one led still. If possible without causing other issues.



I agree.
30mA is quoted from the manufacturer of the driver.
I'll see what I can come up with for a very low start point.
Anything is possible.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

Seoul P4 optics are a good match, I will hunt for some links. 
I wish I could remember the name of that great Luxeon optic.........:thinking:


Hey if you are going to try spinning it down try a 60312 couldn't hurt!


----------



## VidPro (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

with optics anything that is really spotty is going to be squarer, or its going to mix it up somewhere loosing a little bit of the light.
one thing i have tried is using super diffusion (the stuff from fastcar) which diffused without frosting or much loss, punch out a a small circle of it with a paper hole punch, then shove it up into the optic.
that will diffuse the inital emitter pattern, but still let the optics handle everything after that.

course i have many square lights, and i dont see a real big issue with it, if flashlights 50years ago, were all square, we would be going nuts if they were round ??? as long as its mostly smooth square only has the minor issue of wanting to keep it "upright" when using it. but really hit some bushes with it, looking for something in them, and the "sQuare" doesnt come into play, just the light.
with a side switch light keeping the sides of the square parellel to the ground (should a person be so pickey) is just aligning the placement of the led initially.

Optics can potentially do in WAY less space what a reflector can, without issues of having to OP the reflector loosing even more light. To reduce the total height of a light and still have a "good" beam, optics is the smaller choice.
one advantage of optics, if you get some set size that HAS a very sharp throw, and also has available in that size floods, and lines an inbetween, the user potentially could change it. wheras reflectors are all generally accomplishing the same beam attempt. so the ultimate would be leaving a HOLE in front of the led that will FIT ALL of them, even some short version of a reflector. is that asking to much 

want efficent output and unconventional geometry, or stay inside the box we have been trained into? what is round that were supposed to be aiming at ? chasing balls in the park?


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

Sgt, I'll try the 60312.

Vidpro,
I had similar thoughts about the squarish hotspots.
It wouldn't bother me much at all.
The important thing to me is that an EDC has a strong wide spill.
I will do some more testing soon to see if any of them are worth consideration.

I am going to do my best to leave enough room for several different leds and optics/reflectors.
I hope to sell plenty of empty hosts at a nice price.
It will allow the average modder to have fun with some Ti.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

Square eh'..................

Yeah I am fine with the hotspot being square too actually. This light is doing it's own thing and not trying to follow the style of other lights and a square hotspot fits right in along with the other aspects of the light.

I am glad you value ample spill in an EDC as well!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

will this have to run a LiIon? I like the look, I like the ideas... 

Bret


----------



## gunga (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

Wow, if you can get that UI, I'm very interested!


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

Yes, these will be built around cr123 and 18650 lithium ion cells.

Gunga, the UI is something I will custom build.
you can buy parts to get the same effect.
But getting it to function within the twisty head of the light will be the trick.

I have a solid plan. Parts are on order for the prototype.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*


----------



## Moddoo (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*



Sgt. LED said:


>



Yep, still working hard on it.
I had a meeting with my machinist last Thursday. We discussed the current designs and tooling/machine capabilities.
The design is getting close to done.

I have the electronics for the UI.
I wired everything up and it works well.
The parts are small enough to fit the proper host.
However, I do not have a twisty host to put them in.
I am shopping around for a cheap aluminum light in the proper size to load with parts for testing.

I also ordered some K2s from Photonfanatic to compare the tints.
waiting on some other optics.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

Excellent, excellent!

Good to hear the positive news. Thanks! I can't wait to see one


----------



## hornady708 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

Sounds good, can't wait


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

Back again to beg for a scrap of info on my favorite project/ 

Your headlamp is my #2 favorite!


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

OK
Here is a small update.


I am currently working with the Ti to give you guys a sneak peek at this light.
I may have a single level offered as well as a variable model.


-- After some more testing with the optics:
I have one that gives a beam very similar the the Malkoff flood beam, just a hair tighter.
And, one that gives a large (slightly messy) hotspot with lots of spill.
I have these set into a modified e1e head, and can offer a few beamshots soon.


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*

I spent a couple hours on the Ti proto today.

It doesn't look like much yet, but that's all the time I had today.

I intentionally made the head extra long to accommodate any parts I might want to test in there.

Sorry for the golden lighting  no it's not brass:laughing:


----------



## speedster (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: new EDC Ti lights for you guys - more design input wanted*



Moddoo said:


> I spent a couple hours on the Ti proto today.
> 
> It doesn't look like much yet, but that's all the time I had today.
> 
> ...


 

Im not ordering but its always nice to see high quality work. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## da.gee (Apr 7, 2009)

Very interested in the Ti 18650 EDC @ that price point. Really like your groove designs in post #22. Clip too. Would save my jeans from the Nautilus imprint they're developing.

As far as UI, big fan of the twist for low, then twist more for high.


----------



## bmstrong (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm interested as well. Two stages are a must, any more would be a plus. RCR123?

As for the design? Any chance of a clean Knurl around the body instead of grooves, mills, or flutes? I'd love to see something like a scaled up Arc-AA, with a trit slot in the middle.

I've been looking for a light like this for over 5 years now...


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 8, 2009)

I like knurling too and it's practical, but I prefer alternative flutes or grooves for a cleaner look as there are plenty of lights with knurled body already. Hard to please everyone I guess. :shrug:

If it's really a twisty, my top priority is tighten for off. Don't want to loose the head or get dust and dirt into the gap.


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 8, 2009)

bmstrong said:


> I'm interested as well. Two stages are a must, any more would be a plus. RCR123?
> 
> As for the design? Any chance of a clean Knurl around the body instead of grooves, mills, or flutes? I'd love to see something like a scaled up Arc-AA, with a trit slot in the middle.
> 
> I've been looking for a light like this for over 5 years now...



RCR123 - Yes

Knurling, not in the plans right now.
I find that the easier it is to get your tools out of and into your pockets, the more you will use them, and happily.

I am really enjoying my 120P, but it's just too fat, and square, and grippy sometimes. I immediately buffed the sharp bezel smooth.

I am planning on a couple different designs for external details.
Most likely will offer the same lights, with different milling/groves as a choice.

Trit slots, I will work them in somehow. Maybe just 2 on the tail.

Thanks for the comments guys. I will try to get a 18650 model with a different pattern on here soon.


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 8, 2009)

Zeruel said:


> I like knurling too and it's practical, but I prefer alternative flutes or grooves for a cleaner look as there are plenty of lights with knurled body already. Hard to please everyone I guess. :shrug:
> 
> If it's really a twisty, my top priority is tighten for off. Don't want to loose the head or get dust and dirt into the gap.



...tighten for off...

might be something you can do with a host.

A decent amount of threads, and a nice fit with O-ring should keep things where you left them.

come on, EDCs get dirty cleaning a nice tool is enjoyable once in a while:twothumbs

If it's tight when off, then it might be tough to turn it on with 1 hand.

but like I said, you are free to mod as you like of course. 

of course, now I will be working out the details in my head all day:naughty:


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 8, 2009)

So are you saying this awesome looking reasonably priced Ti light willhave a Titan-like UI?


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 8, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> So are you saying this awesome looking reasonably priced Ti light willhave a Titan-like UI?



...just checked the Titan UI for the first time...

Yes

These variable models will be limited production. I will be building them by hand. Soon I'll know how well it all fits into the light.
(proto now 3/4 done sitting on my desk)


----------



## gunga (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd love to get my hands on a variable model!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bmstrong (Apr 8, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> RCR123 - Yes
> 
> Knurling, not in the plans right now.
> I find that the easier it is to get your tools out of and into your pockets, the more you will use them, and happily.
> ...



Bummer. Thanks much for the reply. If you ever decide to do a one off or a custom piece with knurl please drop a PM.


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 8, 2009)

Now I REALLY hope I can afford it. This seems to be pretty much my dream light! And I think the FIRST Titans were Ti but I dont remember. I know the new ones are Al though. Do you think the variable feature will drive the price up much? I just found this thread this morning and I will have to say this is my most anticipated light since I joined CPF! Ive got my fingers crossed for the price lol 
Any chance I can go ahead and put my name in the hat to reserve a variable model since they will be limited?



Moddoo said:


> ...just checked the Titan UI for the first time...
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


----------



## schiesz (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks very nice. Not sure how you'll pull off that UI but I hope you can, it would be great.


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I hope to have a working model within a week.
This UI will take some time and testing to get dialed.
I want it as much as you do.

I found a LITTLE time to work on this again tonight.
It's about 2mm shorter than the RC-C3, same diameter.
It's dirty, it's got some nicks, it's just a prototype for testing.
I am not a machinist.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## hornady708 (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good, can't wait


----------



## Pontiaker (Apr 9, 2009)

Iam liking it alot, much better than that first design on the first page, that one was way too busy.


----------



## old4570 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmmm , Looks a little like a Torpedo !


----------



## fitzDaug (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm definitely interested in this light.

Here's hoping I'll be able to afford any of the proposed variations.

lovecpf


----------



## faco (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice looking prototype Moddoo :thumbsup:


----------



## dca2 (Apr 9, 2009)

Been lurking, now getting interested. 

Here's hoping price fits a school teacher's wallet!


----------



## krazy89 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Moddoo,

Just stumbled onto this thread... looks pretty good so far... the UI that you are proposing will be a milestone... if it can be done... (u might want to patent it?)

just wanted to throw a few of suggestions:
1) can the clip be made double sided a la E1B style
2) maybe very slight cren's at the head to see if the light is on or off when standing on end... (this isn't a big deal tho... as i know there's ppl that don't like cren's at all... i'm indifferent about them.. as long as the cren's are minor... and not super sharp...)
3) tons of trit slots... i'm fascinated by trits... (YMMV) 

aside from that... looks awesome!

KraZy


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree trit slots and an E1B style clip would allways be a plus


----------



## griff (Apr 9, 2009)

Great work!
VERY INTERESTED!


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 10, 2009)

Man, I like it!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 12, 2009)

Now there's an honor! :twothumbs


----------



## d1dd1 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, looks great


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 12, 2009)

krazy89 said:


> Hey Moddoo,
> 
> Just stumbled onto this thread... looks pretty good so far... the UI that you are proposing will be a milestone... if it can be done... (u might want to patent it?)
> 
> ...




thanks for the positive input guys.

krazy,
E1b style clip... not sure right now.
I don't really see any advantage to bezel up carry on this light.
Would you want the option to clip on a hat or something?

crens, hmm, to see if it's on or off?, possibly something very tiny & smooth. But that would add to the length. plus it's a tail stander, so why not set it on the tail?

trits, I know, they are so neat. BUT, there is not enough wall thickness to just put them all over the place. right now, the tail is the only option. I am playing with a couple designs.


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep I think one trit is all that is "needed" in most cases just for locating at night etc. Any more updates on how the variable UI is going Moddoo?


----------



## VidPro (Apr 13, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> Yep I think one trit is all that is "needed" in most cases just for locating at night etc. Any more updates on how the variable UI is going Moddoo?


 
you mean like putting a 23mm X 3mm trit in the Whole slot (already there) up the side  wouldnt that be sweet. i only mention that because the 23mm are very bright (for trits) , and i see this nice long slot up the side of the whole thing, reminds me of what i did with the hyperion, with flat trits on all 4 sides.

so far i see one thing that will bug me in the design, not to be pickey or anything, in post #70 the divots on the tailcap started to look like pocket rippers, you know things that gouge out the matarials on your pants, on pictures #2 and #3 on the same post , they dont look as "sharp" , so mabey its not a problem, but that is why i cant have some of these evil bezels on my pocket light. mabey i just need better pants  mabey it is good for shaving , when you dont have a razer


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey guys,
I want to be clear, 
This prototype is an experimental model that I can use for testing.
The features in the photos do not necessarily reflect the direction that the final design WILL go. but help us to see what can happen.
Just me playing on the mill, and trying some features.

That said, all comments are very welcome here.

A couple things,
The slots are approx 0.5mm deep, no room for trits there.
of course it's a sweet idea, but no chance of even fitting a 1.5mm trit on the side.
...maybe in an AA model...
(oh no, what have I said now)

Really though, I am a fan of simple functional design. who needs the strength (& weight & bulk) of a 3mm+ wall on an EDC Ti light?

The tail cuts, may evolve into the final design, but they would certainly be smoothed out. I am with you on the sharp edges argument. I am aiming for smooth everywhere.

Not much news on the UI yet.
I have a pill that I am playing with, but my driver needs some trimming.
The manufacturer says he will build them whatever size I need, when I buy them in quantity.
but for now, it will barely fit with some careful trimming.
I hope to light it up soon though!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 13, 2009)

AA!? :twothumbs

I don't have a Ti AA or a Ti 18650............... Geeez thats going to be a tough choice!


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 13, 2009)

Ti AA.... hmmm.... :naughty:


----------



## krazy89 (Apr 13, 2009)

hey Moddoo...

i'm just a sucker for trits... yeah... the tail one is probably the most crucial one... if a couple can be put on the body... that would be kool... but not essential...

as for the E1B style clip... i think it adds great functionality as it can be clipped on a hat visor... and function as a headlamp... kinda... i don't know how much extra cost that would be... but i'm assuming that something like this shouldn't add too much to the final cost...

bezel cren's aren't a big deal... i'm not a huge fan of them...

KraZy


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I am currently discussing the possibility of this single cr123 model being used with a rail mount as a pistol light.
I have a few coworkers who are real gun enthusiasts.

some of you like guns too.

Please share your thoughts.

thanks


----------



## carrot (Apr 15, 2009)

The initial design didn't tweak me quite right but I admit I am extremely intrigued by the UI. A 1x123 body would be the sweet spot for me. Like someone else said the tail looks sharp, maybe you should make it smooth like the McGizmo tails. How much money are we talking?


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 15, 2009)

carrot said:


> The initial design didn't tweak me quite right but I admit I am extremely intrigued by the UI. A 1x123 body would be the sweet spot for me. Like someone else said the tail looks sharp, maybe you should make it smooth like the McGizmo tails. How much money are we talking?



please share more on your thoughts of the initial design.

THERE WILL BE NO SHARP EDGES ON THIS LIGHT.

the prelim pics are just to show the basic idea.

I wanted to show the body shape that I have in mind, as well as the centered lanyard hole with room to tailstand with lanyard attached.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 15, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am currently discussing the possibility of this single cr123 model being used with a rail mount as a pistol light.
> I have a few coworkers who are real gun enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


 
Well I think some design changes might need to happen. :shrug:
Never heard of a twisty on a pistol before. Would users be OK with it I wonder?

There is plenty of recoil involved here and that means you have to keep the battery from slamming into the electronics. Maybe machine the tube so it has a built in rim. Fully pot the electronics while you're at it............. Ditch the clip.

I think you can do it but perhaps it would be simpler to start the weapon light from the ground up as your next product.
Maybe that's just what you meant!


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 15, 2009)

$150 sounds great but I think my personal price limit is just something under $200 but if you can do it for cheaper I don't think anyone will complain. And the ability to use it as a weaponlight sounds sweet!


----------



## carrot (Apr 15, 2009)

I am not sure. Maybe it is the abundance of curves at the tail. But I think the tail looks awfully complicated for little benefit (do we really need a central lug, for instance, and breaks in the tail shroud?)


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 15, 2009)

I wonder if the final size is comparable to EX10 since it's a twisty...


----------



## hornady708 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm loving the idea of a pistol mount, hopefully it will work out


----------



## NoFair (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks brilliant 

Will complent the headlamp quite nicely :devil:

Any chance of warm white emitters in this? I'm getting spoiled by the great tint of the Q3 5A Crees..

Sverre


----------



## David Gretzmier (Apr 22, 2009)

any updates? at 150, this may be my 1st titanium light...


----------



## Moddoo (Apr 26, 2009)

David Gretzmier said:


> any updates? at 150, this may be my 1st titanium light...



I am focusing on getting the head lamp project into production right now.

I have just (almost) wrapped up the 18650 boring service.

somehow, a little Ti tail extension project popped up...

Have no fear, I have way too much titanium to forget about these lights for more than a couple of hours.

Still working on them mentally, but need to finish a couple things before these get produced.

I am still watching this thread daily and welcome your thoughts and ideas.

Thanks
lovecpf


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 26, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> I am focusing on getting the head lamp project into production right now.
> 
> I have just (almost) wrapped up the 18650 boring service.
> 
> ...


So does this mean youve got the variability issue worked out? :huh: Cant wait! Although my wallet hasnt been too happy with me lately lol


----------



## gsxrac (May 1, 2009)

Tax returns are here...


----------



## Moddoo (May 5, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> So does this mean youve got the variability issue worked out? :huh: Cant wait! Although my wallet hasnt been too happy with me lately lol



There isn't really an issue to be worked out, but no, I have not completed the working prototype model with electronics inside yet.

Trying my best to get a great product to you guys asap.


----------



## Moddoo (May 11, 2009)

It's alive!











I stuck a little china driver (pill fits 17mm boards) in there with a K2 tffc and a flood optic.
I had to get it running somehow. 
It lights up a room, or the backyard nicely.

I have been carrying it to see how it feels.
There is something about a Ti light that just feels friggen cool 
Literally, even when you aren't looking at it, it feels great.

My tiny stainless screws should be here tomorrow, and I'll put a clip on it.

I am now working with a couple more machine shops to see if I can get some better tooling options, pricing and lead times.

That is all for now.


----------



## Th232 (May 11, 2009)

Looks great, very nice lines.


----------



## David Gretzmier (May 13, 2009)

woohoo- beamshots dude- compare it and estimate the lumens on low/high, whatever. could this be ( gulp ) my first Ti light? will this displace my raw as my edc? have you landed on price for the variable dimming model?


----------



## gollum (May 16, 2009)

looking good 
gotta have trit slots
can you show us another pic of the tail in your next up-date please
I think more flutes along the body will give better purchase like in your first pics,can we have some options like no clip and no threaded holes 
the tapered head is very nice and will be quite pocket friendly I hope


----------



## gsxrac (May 16, 2009)

Looks perfect! Heres to hoping that it takes a couple more weeks to get em together since I JUST spent my money id saved up for it on a knife 4 days ago!


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 15, 2009)

Been following this for a while, with you wrapping up the triple LED drop ins is this coming soon....?

Trits slot Trit slots Trit slots and some sort of lanyard attachment.

Like the idea of clip optional (I don't see as big a need for a clip on a CR123 light as a 18650). Don't forget about us 18650 fans!

Suggest Ti screws? Would be nice for anodizing if everything is Ti....


----------



## Moddoo (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey man,
Glad you bumped this.

Here is the skinny.

I will be doing some Ti lights soon.

But, plans have changed for the debut.

The first light will be a 18650 light with a clicky.

I will try to keep this as simple and affordable as possible.

This simple light will help fund the future more complicated twisties, multi level, dimming UI, etc.


Probably along these lines:

lipstick shape
Mcclicky
tailstands
lanyard hole(s)
hopefully XP-G
Bezel down clip
Trit slots in tail


Please feel free to expand on this and harass me as much as you like.
:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## gollum (Jul 16, 2009)

sounds great
smallest possible size
can we make the clip optional ...I would not want one
some ridges or texture for grip
at least 3 trit slots or options for 3
:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Moddoo (Jul 16, 2009)

gollum said:


> sounds great
> smallest possible size



Yes, It will be a hair smaller than the L-mini from shiningbeam.
Approx. 21mm (.82") X 110mm (4.33")



> can we make the clip optional ...I would not want one



Yes



> some ridges or texture for grip



Yes



> at least 3 trit slots or options for 3



Yes



> :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs



Yes!


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey I almost bumped this last week lol. Glad to hear your still going on with it. I'll have to see how things are looking when the 18650 gets here, XP-G  Hopefully theyll be in the latter variable model also  I definatley still want the variable model though!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 16, 2009)

You could make a Ti light up toilet paper holder and I'd be in. :thumbsup:


----------



## gollum (Jul 17, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> Yes, It will be a hair smaller than the L-mini from shiningbeam.
> Approx. 21mm (.82") X 110mm (4.33")
> 
> 
> ...






WOOHOO
thanks I'll be looking forward to this light 

especially with the X-PG


----------



## gollum (Jul 17, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> It's alive!




this is nice if its the final design more or less I'd be happy with it no worries
also any idea on ballpark price?
cheers


----------



## Moddoo (Jul 17, 2009)

gollum said:


> this is nice if its the final design more or less I'd be happy with it no worries
> also any idea on ballpark price?
> cheers



A single stage twisty 1xCR123, that is very similar to the pic, may make it's way to market soon.

I'd consider a 2 stage resistor setup, but need to develop that. = more time.

The electronics I want to use in the size needed are difficult to come by for the variable UI.


----------



## gollum (Jul 17, 2009)

so in summary...
Ti 6Al4V similar to pic ...pocket friendly 
ballpark $150 
18650 
McClicky 
tailstand 
trit slots 
X-PG 
possible low/high mode? 

this would be my perfect light for certain.
what more could anyone want


----------



## gollum (Oct 12, 2009)

Bump from pg 11!

so whats happening Moddoo
is this dead?
was keen on this :twothumbs


----------



## Moddoo (Oct 12, 2009)

gollum said:


> so in summary...
> Ti 6Al4V similar to pic ...pocket friendly
> ballpark $150
> 18650
> ...





gollum said:


> Bump from pg 11!
> 
> so whats happening Moddoo
> is this dead?
> was keen on this :twothumbs




Hey,
This is still the plan.

I have been so busy with the triple builds, that I have not made the Ti parts yet.

If you saw my stack of Ti in the shop, you would know that this is going to happen for sure.



I'll keep you updated.


----------



## gollum (Oct 12, 2009)

cheers 

I am subscribed to this thread so keep us in the loop

I would be happy to put a deposit down if there is going to be something
started soon


----------



## RyanA (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll have to keep an eye on this as well. I like the sound of the 18650 light. Maybe a khatod 20mm smooth reflector would work well with the xpg? Jeez Tom, you stay busy.


----------



## carrot (Oct 12, 2009)

18650, I'm right out. Make it RCR123 and CR123 and color me interested.


----------



## Moddoo (Oct 12, 2009)

carrot said:


> 18650, I'm right out. Make it RCR123 and CR123 and color me interested.



How about a handful of different heads, tails, and bodies that are all interchangeable?

What color would that leave you?


----------



## gollum (Oct 13, 2009)

what colour is "going to be broke" 













.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 13, 2009)

Purple or grey depending on where you are from. :thinking:


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 13, 2009)

Seeing how the triple drop-in has worked out has made me even more excited about this....


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 14, 2009)

nfetterly said:


> Seeing how the triple drop-in has worked out has made me even more excited about this....



He's starting to remind me of a flashlight version of Jonathan Ive.


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 14, 2009)

I was almost about to bug you for this light again but after you mentioned the Triple I had to check it out, first impressions...  second impressions...:huh: and third impressions...!!! Is there any way I could pay on an installment plan lol. $20 a week or something like that? And if not are you at least going to offer these again sometime in the not too distant future? Im afraid my current financial status is going to make me miss this run of triple's :shrug:


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 14, 2009)

gsxrac said:


> ...are you at least going to offer these again sometime in the not too distant future?



As with SF hosts, our hope is to make Triples often enough and in large enough batches so as to have continuous availability.


----------



## gsxrac (Oct 14, 2009)

ElectronGuru said:


> As with SF hosts, our hope is to make Triples often enough and in large enough batches so as to have continuous availability.



Awesome! Thank you! Those things are probably the coolest looking drop-in ive ever seen for any host! Do yall have any beamshots yet?

And back OT when is the ETA on the Ti light?


----------



## ledaholic (Oct 16, 2009)

Rail mount Ti 123, I'm in!


----------



## carrot (Oct 19, 2009)

Moddoo said:


> How about a handful of different heads, tails, and bodies that are all interchangeable?
> 
> What color would that leave you?



Orange, probably.


----------



## gollum (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok ... it's been some time 
and I still have this light on my mind ...
I know you are no doubt busy with the triples...


summarising.....
Originally Posted by *gollum* 

 
_so in summary...
Ti 6Al4V similar to pic ...pocket friendly 
ballpark $150 
18650 
McClicky 
tailstand 
trit slots 
X-PG 
possible low/high mode? 

this would be my perfect light for certain.
what more could anyone want



your reply....



Hey,
This is still the plan.

I have been so busy with the triple builds, that I have not made the Ti parts yet.

If you saw my stack of Ti in the shop, you would know that this is going to happen for sure.



I'll keep you updated. 





this is one light I can't stop thinking about 

please make some time for it 

Paypal is locked and loaded

how about I pre-pay for a proto-type


_


----------



## Moddoo (May 16, 2010)

I've been spending some time on this project again recently.

Something will be coming along early summer.

Cheers


----------



## gollum (May 16, 2010)

still interested


----------



## euroken (May 16, 2010)

Oooh, 

Hey Moddoo! I've just come across this thread! I don't know how long the list has grown, but knowing your popularity, I'm sure there are plenty in queue!

From the looks of things on previous posts, I can't imagine anything you produce will be a flop of any sort!

I'm very interested and would like to be added to the list, if there are any lists  Thanks!


----------



## hornady708 (May 16, 2010)

You know I'm still in


----------



## sledhead (May 16, 2010)

Count me in. Looks very promising!


----------



## ninemm (May 17, 2010)

For the specs and price point I would be definitely interested depending on when this gets produced! Especially if it would be compatible with CR/RCR123s.


----------



## thebeans (May 17, 2010)

I'm in for sure when this gets made!! Will keep and eye on this thread.


----------



## Light11 (May 17, 2010)

I'm interested in this.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 6, 2010)

Light11 said:


> I'm interested in this.



Me too!!!


----------



## ninemm (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Moddoo, it's early summer.  :wave:


----------



## Moddoo (Jun 8, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Hey Moddoo, it's early summer.  :wave:



Summer starts June 21.


I'll get some more Ti cookin after these new  are ready...


----------



## ptolemy (Jun 8, 2010)

Moddoo, Hi 

Are you considering a regulated driver for the 18650 versio? Something that shuts off at 3v or so. There are many quality non-protected, high-capasity cells out there, so having a regulated driver would really make them sing

Speak soon.


----------



## COAST (Jun 8, 2010)

OOOOHH!! PRETTY!!!!! Great lookin concept :thumbsup:


----------



## Uriah (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes can't wait to see this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Modoo, any chance you would make the edc's head SF E series compatable?


----------



## Moddoo (Jun 9, 2010)

ptolemy said:


> Moddoo, Hi
> 
> Are you considering a regulated driver for the 18650 versio? Something that shuts off at 3v or so. There are many quality non-protected, high-capasity cells out there, so having a regulated driver would really make them sing
> 
> Speak soon.



I have a few different light engines in the works. Unsure which will happen first.



kyhunter1 said:


> Modoo, any chance you would make the edc's head SF E series compatable?



The E-heads are much fatter than this light.
these parts will not fit the E-bodies.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jun 10, 2010)

It was an idea. Maybe you can do me a custom Ti head when you get the time. 



Moddoo said:


> IThe E-heads are much fatter than this light.
> these parts will not fit the E-bodies.


----------



## COAST (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm really itchin for this... Haha


----------



## kellyglanzer (Aug 17, 2010)

Alright after reading this thread I am totally in for this. Whatever the configuration ends up being. Let me know when I can send funds. :twothumbs

Must have Moddoo Ti!


----------



## cw_mi (Mar 13, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this up.. eagerly awaiting any kind of news on this.


----------

